# Exochromis Anagenys !!!



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I just picked up a group from a local guy and I must say I love this fish!!! I picked up 3M/6F and they are doing great. Other than a little aggression between the males (which makes them color up more) they are very well behaved fish I highly recommend them if you can get them. Im going to sell a group and end up with 2M/3F. Heres a few pics:

*big male and female:*




























*female*


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool looking fish! How big are they?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, they really are cool fish. The biggest male is atleast 9 inches smallest about 7. The females are in the 6 inch range. I thought they were going to take over my tank but my 6 inch Ruby red peacock is still king. They get up to 15" though, so ill have to tell the Mrs I need that 240G soon!!!!


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Would I be ok with one male?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Youll be alright with one male but for them to color up nicely they need competition from other males in the tank and females to impress otherwise he may not color up till later on.

heres a few update pics.


----------

